# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  AVZ4 не сканирует комп, прекращает работу

## Nemobur

Подхватил вирус, началдействовать по http://virusinfo.info/content.php?r=136-pravila  инструкцииСкачал avz4.
1) программа не русифицирована. Так и должно быть?
2) в разделе File=>Standart scripts вторым пунктом значится Advanced System Analysis, я его отметил галочкой, запуск. Секунда работы - и выскочило сообщение"Антивирусная утилита AVZ остановила работу". В логе программы последняя строчка: Error- file not found (C\SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe). 

Подскажите, как решить проблему, пожалуйста.
(если создал тему не в том разделе, подскажите, куда обратиться)
Виндовс10 про, запуск с правами администратора.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Точный номер сборки Windows 10 напишите.

----------


## Nemobur

> Точный номер сборки Windows 10 напишите.


10586

----------


## vexon

Сегодня обнаружил такую же проблему на вин10, начинаю сканировать с помощью avz и программа завершает работу, номер сборки 10586

----------


## mike 1

В командной строке введите *winver* и нажмите Enter. Сделайте скриншот появившегося окна.

----------


## vexon

Вот

----------

